
SICP lectures - For people who want to learn lisp - vikram
http://www.swiss.ai.mit.edu/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-lectures/
======
dfranke
I think there are more efficient ways than SICP to learn Lisp if you're
already a competent programmer. Scheme was my first functional language and I
picked it up directly from R5RS. Then I moved over to CL by skimming ANSI
Common Lisp and then reading On Lisp.

~~~
vikram
I would agree with that if you wanted to pick up the syntax. The initial
chapters of either R5RS and Ansi CL don't make it obvious how scheme/lisp are
different from Algol, except the (()).

------
gms
It's worth pointing out that you won't get far without doing the exercises in
the book too. In fact, I recommend working through the book and only watching
a video lecture if you're unclear on the material.

------
aston
Gerry Sussman in a fez! Yes!

------
jkush
Thanks!

